# Megacolon



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an oops litter of 16 . The mother is a black berkshire and I am pretty sure that the father is a siamese. I can see their markings and am surprised to see that most of them have blazes ???. I don't have any blazed males so I guess one of the parents had it in them. I don't think that any of them will have megacolon but I can't be sure. What do you think?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Some high white markings are considered safe. But its hard to know for sure, without knowing their genetics extensivly. Does the siamese buck have all his dark points? (base of tail, all four feet and tip of nose) Where did you get the parents from? If I had to guess though, I'd say they wont have megacolon but they should NEVER be bred as the risk increases. 

I would keep a close eye on them. The first signs are often failure to thrive, bloating and poor muscel tone in their hind legs. Fingers crossed non of your babies have it! If they have it, theres nothing you can do except make them more comftable and let them feel love before having them humanley euthanised. (With the rare exception of extremly mild cases, let your vet deciede...)


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help. He does have all his points. I got them from small home breeders. Thanks again.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

"High white" markings are "at risk" markings. However, NOT all "lots of white" markings are "high white". The name "high white" is actually very deceiving, and refers to a genetic type of marking, and not necessarily the markings themselves. Dominant blazes are the ones known to be associated with megacolon. Recessive blazes are not. If the parents do not have blazes, then it could be the babies are recessive blazes, and are safe.

What does the mother's berkshire markings look like? Can you show pictures of her? Do you have pictures of the babies?

What family records does the breeder have on these rats? That will tell you what your megacolon risk is.

What other markings show up in the family history?


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have any family records of the parents rats. The mother's (black variberk) barley go up her sides so I think she is safe. I can't upload any pics for some reason.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You will have to inform potential adoptees of the babies that they should never be bred from because of the risk of megacolon!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like recessive blazing to me. You should be fine, but unknown genetics should never be bred from anyways.


----------

